# ~Best Friends For Life~(SUPER picture heavy)



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

The past year has been the best year of Chanel's life. Adding Bella to our pack was a wonderful decision. 
The boys, hubby & myself are all head over heels in love with her, we adore this sweet little squirrel. 
Chanel not only loves her, but she truly worships the ground Bella walks on. They do everything together, 
and very rarely leave each other's side. During the difficult stages of Bella's rehabilitation Chanel 
helped Bella build confidence, come out of her shell and stop fearing the world. They built an unbreakable
bond and are the best of friends. Both girls benefit tremendously from this friendship, and it warms my heart
to witness them enjoy each other's company so much. I'd like to share pictures of my girls' past year together. 

I believe that we can learn a lot from these little dogs, among many things they taught me what truly matters 
in life, enjoying the simple pleasures and the company of loved ones. :love2: I hope you enjoy these pictures. 


























~


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

~


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

~


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

:love2:


----------



## Tinaschi's (Jul 9, 2010)

Awwww...Great pics!!! So cute!!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you so much! I just saw your new Baby girl, congrats! She's precious.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Aw I love those two! As I was looking through them I was thinking "aw that's my favourite one" but then I started thinking that about all of them. So many good pics! You can tell that they're BFFs. I really love the pics of them playing together. So funny. :love4:


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Aww Krystal, thank you! 

I love watching the girls play, Bella kicks Chanel's butt every single time, lol,
she's a fiesty one that Bella! Chanel puts up with it all while wagging her fluffy
tail, she's a good girl, they both are, they crack me up. So lucky to have them.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

LS, you know how much I love your pack. Your girls are really soul mates. I remember how hard it was for Bella in the beginning, and Chanel is a huge part of why she is the sweetie that she is today. Those girls will be best friends forever, just like your boys are. Thanks for including Rocky in some pics, I know that was just for me


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

So many great pictures! The 4 of them seem to make such a great pack. You can tell Bella and Chanel are best friends. It's hard to pick a favourite because they're all good, but I really love the 7th picture, so sweet!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Adorable together,they all have such a fun time with you and hubby


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

So beautiful !!! Love them all


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

They are so adorable! I love the one where Chanel has her arm over Bella sleeping! They might as well be human! They way your boys alerted you when your hubby had that problem with his teeth and how Chanel is with Bella! You have done so well with them and are so rewarded by them!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I cannot believe it's already been a year! I remember joining thr forum around the same time u brought her home. Bella looked so sad, skinny, like she had been through a lot. Now she is a completely different dog. I truly feel u gave her a second chance at life and saved her. They are such a beautiful duo! Their matching outfits are adorable. I absolutely love love love the last cuddling picture, which was hard to decide bc they're all perfect photos. Love your pack babe and you!! Xox

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Your pictures are so fabulous. You really capture their special relationship betwee Bella and Chanel across the seasons. I still can't get over them romping in the snow! In fact the snow doesn't even look possible as we swelter her in the SC heat right now.

PS- Bella has quite a nice wardrobe too (-:


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks for starting my day with a smile! So adorable. What lucky puppies to have you as their mommy.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

so lovely, what a wonderful family. I always enjoy hearing and reading about your pack, and more, how far Bella has come. Those pictures are too cute!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Thank you for sharing all those wonderful pictures ! They are so adorable together, both look so happy.


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

Aw, these were wonderful! I loved looking threw them. They look like BFF's for sure  I really hope Pixie and my new puppy will grow to love each other as well..Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

I love it!! They are both such cute dogs, and you can see the bond that they have together. I loooooove the very last pic the most with Chanel's arm over Bella. Soooo sweet! Bella is still and I think always be my fav Chi on here! My girls have an unbreakable bond too, being littermates and growing up together and rarely being separated. I am hoping they will let our new one in and treat her as one of the pack quickly!


----------



## Chi-mom-2B (Nov 7, 2012)

Thank you for sharing these wonderful pictures LS.
It is very heart warming to see your dogs play and having fun!

My Bijou is very picky when it comes to contact with other dogs. Large dogs are NOT her favorite but she seems to tolerate small dogs and especially love Chi's!
So when she finds an other dog of appropriate size to play with, my heart fills with happiness for her.
I can't wait to have the time and place in my life to have a second one!

LS, you must be having pure joy with your pups!
Thank you so much for sharing :wave:


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Blondie87 said:


> I love it!! They are both such cute dogs, and you can see the bond that they have together. I loooooove the very last pic the most with Chanel's arm over Bella. Soooo sweet! Bella is still and I think always be my fav Chi on here! My girls have an unbreakable bond too, being littermates and growing up together and rarely being separated. I am hoping they will let our new one in and treat her as one of the pack quickly!


Ifailed, somehow to notice that last picture, had to go back a look. That is really a heartwarming one, even their faces are touching each other.


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

So much cuteness! I do love that cuddle picture at the end! So endearing.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Fab pics LS, I have to say the last one is my fave, those two little noses so close together. X


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh LS you know that Chanel is one of my favorite little girls around but Chanel and Bella are absolutely precious together. 

You just really made my day with your beautiful pictures LS! I was feeling overwhelmed because I have 96 rationales due tomorrow and I was wondering how I was going to manage to get it done. Then as I opened my PC I remembered seeing on the Iphone app that you had uploaded pictures and stopped by to take a look at them. Thank you so much for sharing! I went from feeling overwhelmed to knowing I can do anything just by seeing Chanel and Bellas shining faces


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Beautiful pics, precious pupsicles. Xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh girls, your sweet comments made me smile from ear to ear, thank you all so
very much for taking the time to be so kind. It makes me really happy to be able
to share my little munchkins with you, they really brighten my world and I'm
happy to hear they do the same for you. They are both good girls, very
affectionate, silly and loyal, I'm thankful for them every day. Hubby & I don't
have children, and I know pups aren't substitutes, but they do help bring life,
love and laughter to our home and make us feel like a little family, we love them
dearly and both try our best to ensure the pups are well cared for and happy.


I'd like to share a couple of cute pictures of Bella with her "big brothers from
another mother" lol. Rocky & Benji are small dogs, only 21 pounds each, but to
Bella they are big & strong defenders and protectors, she adores them. Both
boys are very gentle and sweet with her. Bella loves following them and being
around them. The boys are always looking out for her, it's lovely.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

LS, the one of Bella sitting on Rocky made me laugh so hard! That is my ABSOLUTE favorite picture that you have ever posted. She's like "Hey mama, he rolled over and played dead in fear! I conquered my brother!!" She's so proud of herself. 

Rocky looks like he could be her (much bigger) daddy! And they are so sweet to let her crawl all over them and watch over her. Stunning pictures, all of them. Your pack is so beautiful, elegant, and clearly adored.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Oh I love the one of Bella sitting on Rocky. :lol:


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

Awww there's my boys! I, too, love the "Bella the Conqueress" shot -- too cute! And that last one is precious as well. It almost looks professional.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I took this picture as well that day, I love Rocky's expression, lol. Like "Ma, do you see what she's doing to me?!" lol :lol:









This is my all time favorite shot, there is just something special & sweet about it I think.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

LS the pic of Bella following your hubby is so cute. There is something about a small dog and a tall man that just melts your heart. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

I echo Amy Jo! Beautiful pic. The size of the shadows on the pic makes me smile  xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Love it! They look great together


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

Beautiful pictures!! They tell such a wonderful story. I'm so glad Bella found a wonderful home & her BFF with you guys!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

LS - I can't pick my favorite, they are all so perfect! You are quite the photographer girl! You can really capture their expressions and personalities. What a great collection of photos and yes! I can feel the love! Between all the dogs. You can just see how cared for and cherished they are. Makes me happy.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Thank you LS for all the gorgeous pics of your family. Chanel and Bella sure look like BFFs for life!


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Beautiful pictures LS, all of them are wonderful. You can tell the girls adore each other  It's lovely to see xx


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

LS, I love your dogs. That is all :lol: :love5:


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I just adore your fur family


----------

